# Folks please remember the site motto of "be nice"



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I have never offered Singletree forum as a place to fight with others or as a stage for some to put on their own one man dramas or heckle the audience type stand up comedy stage. 

While some humor is healthy and in the course of discussions disagreement sometimes arise, there is no value in either thread after thread of tasteless and over site limit humor or continuing bickering between one or two participants.

Singletree forum is primarily for single folks to participate in while introspecting their own situations and having suggestions available to them to consider as they decide their own path.

For some their introspection and path choice may be as simple as deciding how best to work a small agricultural parcel by themselves. For some their knowledge quest may be to try to figure out why they can't make themselves more appealing to the opposite gender. Others may simply be here seeking a pseudo companionship factor to their life while performing their introspection and life path choice.

About once a year, at least one of our number seems to find what they were looking for and move on. Some of those who move on return to visit , some don't. Regardless thats not a bad outcome for a forum that is many things to many singles but is not a dating site.

So as you seek your answers, offer advice and gain knowledge and understanding please remember the HT host site motto of "be nice" and avoid :duel: :catfight::bdhr:stirpot: that often exceed site limits and require us to edit/delete threads and often issue infraction points that may eventually remove a participants access to this host site.

We are all different yet we most all share the feature of being single and we all have the capability to be nice even if we don't totally agree.

I just wanted to remind the group as a whole since we have had a few days of more intense moderation that could have easily been avoided.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Kinda like this, I remember it well... 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGt9jAkWie4[/ame]

I should add that while I remember it well I don't always listen and act on it. And for that if any one became offended by something I have said then I am sorry.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I just wonder if men find all the drama attractive? Some of the stuff would make me:run:but then I am not a man so maybe they like that type of thing.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

starjj said:


> I just wonder if men find all the drama attractive? Some of the stuff would make me:run:but then I am not a man so maybe they like that type of thing.


Nope :cowboy:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

If we cant be nice, can we at least duke it out in a Jello match?


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

gosh! what did I miss (again!)


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

starjj said:


> I just wonder if men find all the drama attractive? Some of the stuff would make me:run:but then I am not a man so maybe they like that type of thing.


 
Yeah sometimes it's hard to discern between drama and hurtful intent, but I kinda think men like uppity women who will stand up for what's right and for a friend. And if a man ain't interested in that well I got no use for him. I mean, I would rather not keep his company(did I say that nice enough? I tried).


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I don't know WT. I understand standing up for friends or principals BUT it becomes a point when you are allowing the other person to have the satisfaction of dragging you down to an ugly level.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Some things just get ugly and there is no avoiding that. The hardest part is keeping the beautiful things in mind while you are surrounded by the ugly. Sometimes you need to jump into the cesspool to find the way out/survive (remember Schindler's List?)I'm sure there's some veterans of all kinds of wars that can testify to that.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

NOPE

My experience with women who try to stand up for a man, when he wants to let it ride, is that sometimes her mouth overloads the rest of her and she gets poked, as with My late preachers daughter., and her by her 1/2 brother.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

wyld thang said:


> Some things just get ugly and there is no avoiding that. The hardest part is keeping the beautiful things in mind while you are surrounded by the ugly. Sometimes you need to jump into the cesspool to find the way out/survive (remember Schindler's List?)I'm sure there's some veterans of all kinds of wars that can testify to that.


The virtual reality world of computerized social media does offer an excellent avoidance of the things that get ugly, All it takes is navigating away from the ugly with a mouse click or just turning the computer or phone off and going out to enjoy the real world around you.

Speaking of the real world , it is time to go to the small town north of me to watch their 15 minute Christmas parade , then dinner at a quiet country just like grandma's cooking cafe and maybe a movie and a cappuccino before returning to this world of social virtualism.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

But that's just it Shrek, a few of those involved are friends in real life to me, ie we've been in each other's presence. The pain is real. The damage is real. 

Or, I have met "real" friends here--that is why I feel so "uppity". If this is just a game to sweep away with a mouse click when we're upset with the points score, then...yuck. I'll keep it to Facebook and HT loses pennies it never gets on my behalf because I never click on ads.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

BTW, I (an others) did ignore by mouseclick for a long time. The nastiness only got more personal and damaging and far ranging.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> NOPE
> 
> My experience with women who try to stand up for a man, when he wants to let it ride, is that sometimes her mouth overloads the rest of her and she gets poked, as with My late preachers daughter., and her by her 1/2 brother.


Rape(body or mind) to make a woman shut up is an ugly thing.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

wyld thang said:


> But that's just it Shrek, a few of those involved are friends in real life to me, ie we've been in each other's presence. The pain is real. The damage is real.
> 
> Or, I have met "real" friends here--that is why I feel so "uppity". If this is just a game to sweep away with a mouse click when we're upset with the points score, then...yuck. I'll keep it to Facebook and HT loses pennies it never gets on my behalf because I never click on ads.


Then you and your real friends can all walk away from your internet connected giszmos all at the same time and enjoy each others company in real time and forget about this virtual place where fights get deleted fast and eventually every post gets deleted as the board is pruned off the back end.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Thing is Shrek HT is online Home to some of us. As our circumstances changed so have our forum needs as we moved from the other areas of HT to ST. We've known each other for many years and some of us in person. Your circumstances changed and you created ST for us. We live hours away from each other and I have livestock.

I don't recall you creating ST to be a cesspool for people to come here to act out their nasty dysfunctions leaving no place for the rest of us who do not like the constant whack attacks. And it's been constant. They get reported and it continues.

Basically you're saying if we don't like it, leave? Nice, intelligent, fun people do that all the time. Okay, so maybe I like and had fun with it just like they do. Oh, my bad! Some people are more equal than others?

I wasn't sticking up that much for a guy. I stick up for my girlfriends on here. You men SAY you like us, you SAY your're men, but what? 2 men have stood up for me when I've been whack attacked? Everybody else scurries off like cockroaches.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

People leave when they are not valued. Sure people leave a venue when it's usefulness is no longer usable. But since this place is a social venue as well as an informational venue, you can't ignore that dynamic. ETA at least to have it thrive.

I used to be a pastor's wife, I learned a few things...snort!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

If you can't say anything nice, come sit by me!!! :buds:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

This thing will be great, when we can punch in, who we want to see our postings.. That way, those we do not know, OR know do not like us, dont have to read our posts.
YeES, as Z has said so many times, If you dont like my posts, dont read them, BUT we know how well that works.
OR if a woman wanted top say something to the ladies openly, OR visa versa, They could just put in for the ones of the sex they wanted to read it, and the others would never know.

BUT, until that time., Were stuck with us.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Re: people leaving 

I "leave" all the time ... take frequent sabbaticals ... I can only take so much, and then need a breather.

These breaks are fairly evident by looking at how long I have been here compared to my post count ... I think it averages to about 1.5 posts a day for over six years of being here ... I've seen many post counts that far surpass that in way, way less time.

I do not live here in this online world ... Yet, like Laura said, it is home.

I love us all ... Even those who tire me.

I know how to stay in contact with my real life friends at ht/st ... I am blessed with many.

:donut:


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Well,,,we did get to read some sides of the girls we don't always get......

Kinda like thinking ((OMG,,,,She always seemed so sweet & innocent,,,,WOW))

Note to self......don't make her mad.......or ** quietly back away **


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Shrek, correct me if I am wrong but I thought the whole point of this site was to connect others with the same goals etc and share, etc and become neighbors so to speak. I have made good friends on here, and some I have met in real life. Some I talk with on the phone when I need to work something out and some I type away too. This is cyber world and there is nothing we can do about it. Some of these people I will never get a chance to meet in the real, I would love to with all of my heart but it just won't happen. 

What I don't think is fair is coming into a site that is supposed to be supportive and instead being attacked. To me that is being bullied, cyber bullied and I feel I have every right to be on here, but I do not have the right to be attacked. To me that should not be allowed at all. Yes, there are always going to be bickering and I get and understand that, but to be out and out attacked, that is not cool. And just like in real life if I see that happening, I am not going to turn away, or walk away from something like that. I am going to go in and defend the person. To many times you see that happen, someone turns a deaf ear, it happens in abuse, it happens on the street and it happens in public places. People do not help, they just stand by. Well, I choose to not stand by but help. I would pray you would do the same for me or my children if you saw that happen to them.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I couldn't have said it better, Cindilu!!! Love ya, Girl!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

....

I missed it all ... Don't even know what happened.

....


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Words hurt.

In "Real Life" (IRL) or online.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

L.A. said:


> Well,,,we did get to read some sides of the girls we don't always get......
> 
> Kinda like thinking ((OMG,,,,She always seemed so sweet & innocent,,,,WOW))
> 
> Note to self......don't make her mad.......or ** quietly back away **


Oh come on, name names!

I kept myself limited to two threads and never got mad. I was having fun in Guy Energy with someone who goes hagnasty on people for her own entertainment. I smiled and laughed the entire time. I didn't do anything guys don't do to each other when they work together.

My kids say I'm only scarey when I get quiet. That's when humor is the best.

Oh yea, I love post mortems. Braaaiins are the best!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

JohnnyLee said:


> Words hurt.
> 
> In "Real Life" (IRL) or online.


They do hurt, and unlike being beat or hit words stick around a long time and they cut deep. Once said they cannot be taken back and even with and I am sorry that little tiny cut is set into place. Given enough cuts or cracks you have a vase that was once beautiful now shattered.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I try to remember this or at least keep the idea in the back of my mind.......

On line = On Stage

There is an audience and I want them to like me......


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

L.A. said:


> I try to remember this or at least keep the idea in the back of my mind.......
> 
> On line = On Stage
> 
> There is an audience and I want them to like me......


 
Just be yourself. You can't make everyone like you!! :cowboy:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

L.A. said:


> Well,,,we did get to read some sides of the girls we don't always get......
> 
> Kinda like thinking ((OMG,,,,She always seemed so sweet & innocent,,,,WOW))
> 
> Note to self......don't make her mad.......or ** quietly back away **


Is my name on that list?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

tambo said:


> Is my name on that list?


I doubt it. Pretty sure mine is...I spoke up last night.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

This is what Singletree should be about, helping each other, encouraging each other and giving each other wings to fly... 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJxrX42WcjQ[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

shanzone2001 said:


> I doubt it. Pretty sure mine is...I spoke up last night.


Of all the nights I had to go to bed early for work!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

It wasn't exciting, really. It was pretty sad. It is never fun to watch a person self destruct.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

For Cindilu.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

L.A. said:


> There is an audience and I want them to like me......


You can start by buying all ice cream


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Tommyice said:


> You can start by buying all ice cream


Geezee....now I got a heckler......:bash:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

There ya go Tambo, I saw that and thought it was fitting. Thank you for sharing here as well. 

LA, did you say you love broccoli flavored ice cream the best?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

These gals here are actually pretty easy to please...just feed them and they will be happy! (and then will like you, of course!)


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

cindilu said:


> There ya go Tambo, I saw that and thought it was fitting. Thank you for sharing here as well.
> 
> LA, did you say you love broccoli flavored ice cream the best?


CINDILU!!!!!, ,Now you're on the list........


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

L.A. said:


> Geezee....now I got a heckler......:bash:


Happens to people when they get up on stage. Stick with me and my laugh and you'll never have to pay for a drink at any comedy club.LOL


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Or we like coffee served in bed, lol, but food is also good.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I don't like coffee, but IF I did why in the world would I want it in bed?

Donut balls, on the other hand, mmmmmmmmmm.

:donut:


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Laura said:


> Thing is Shrek HT is online Home to some of us. As our circumstances changed so have our forum needs as we moved from the other areas of HT to ST. We've known each other for many years and some of us in person. Your circumstances changed and you created ST for us. We live hours away from each other and I have livestock.
> 
> I don't recall you creating ST to be a cesspool for people to come here to act out their nasty dysfunctions leaving no place for the rest of us who do not like the constant whack attacks. And it's been constant. They get reported and it continues.
> 
> ...


The nastier, ruder and most raging aspects of this group will be leaving either of their choice or through their actions on board as the infraction system takes them off the site___unless of course they choose to ease up on their attitude and stay within HT host preferences.

Terri and I have been discussing the situation for the last couple months as we found that our good nature janitorial sweep ups have often grown to manure scoop required shovel outs.

As we do have to keep HTST to acceptable HT host content limits and a number of our group have no trouble looking in on PBST for our R rated topics or finding their way there during crashes of this host site we are going to keep it simple and easy for all of us.

If a thread goes south and Terri or I see it during our read through we will put it in review.

If a participant here sees a thread go south before we do, they can do a report post and we put it in review when we see the RP.

When we do our review we will clean it as we get to it and issue infraction points for content or behavior over HT host limits and restore the thread if possible.

Singletree participants can post here to the HT G rated be nice limit and can post on PBST to our R rated be nice limit there. Simple for all.


----------



## cindybode (Oct 5, 2002)

I didn't see a thing . . . but thanks to Shek and Terri for all you do. I'm an admin on another forum, and I know that it takes quite a few hours of your free time to keep everyone playing nicely together.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hurtful words are like hammering nails in a fence.

When you are 'slamming' the nail with the hammer to pierce the wood with the sharp nail, wood split, it's loud and hurts your ears, and finally the nail is through.
When you speak hurtful words to someone it cuts through the fibers of their heart and soul, and it hurts.

IF you decide to "apologize" for your hurtful words, remember;
When you take a nail OUT of a fence?
It leaves a hole.
When the wind kicks up, it whips through that hole taking dirt, sand and debris through it.
Those things have an eroding effect....

Hurtful words are life altering.....
Choose your words carefully, especially online.
You don't know what someone is going through and your hurtful words could be their 'tipping' point.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> 
> These breaks are fairly evident by looking at how long I have been here compared to my post count ... I think it averages to about 1.5 posts a day for over six years of being here ... I've seen many post counts that far surpass that in way, way less time.
> ...


Just FYI, I know Shrek prunes a lot of posts here and your number will drop. So if you post most of the time here, your number showing is far less than what your actual number of posts really are


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

And who self destructed? 

As for sticking up for people.... ound:

I can name maybe three people that have ever stuck up for me on here. Most will send me a PM saying you go girl, or something similar but would never say they agreed with me in public. It doesnt bother me if a man doesnt like me on here, Im not here looking to find anyone :shrug:

If it ever comes to where I get banned from here, I will still be alive. My kids will, I will still be going to work , taking care of the house and animals, in other words doing what I am doing all the time. I dont think I have ever been close to being banned (well maybe once or twice when I was in GC :nana: ) 

I like this site but life would go on with me here or without me here


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Shy, I know for fact I have stuck up for you as I have seen you be under attack some times. One thing I don't like is to seeing someone picked on. It has always bugged me and I have no idea why. I remember when I was little, I would always pick on my little sister, but if someone else came after her they would get the living tar smacked out of them. 

Lauraz5. You have hit the nail on the head, I am never good with typing out words but you have done so beautifully.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Yeah Cindi , you are one of the three lol


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Shrek said:


> I have never offered Singletree forum as a place to fight with others or as a stage for some to put on their own one man dramas or heckle the audience type stand up comedy stage.
> 
> While some humor is healthy and in the course of discussions disagreement sometimes arise, there is no value in either thread after thread of tasteless and over site limit humor or continuing bickering between one or two participants.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder....and very nicely stated, also.

I have been on this site for a long time....used to participate a lot more than I have been recently.... and I find it interesting how things "evolve" over time.....

For example......the majority of the threads used to be concerned with "homesteading" topics......and now there is one thread devoted to "homesteading" topics???......and the name of the site is "Homesteading Today"......:shrug:

From time to time there would be disagreements, with strong opinions stated..........but they usually stayed to the issues without turning into personal attacks........(occasionally they did get ugly). I have to wonder if some have never learned how to disagree without getting personal????

And I find it interesting how some "newcomers" decide that it is their right to change this board into anything that they want it to be........and want to ignore the purpose and history of this forum. :shrug:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Countryside Fams has hardly any homesteading content either. We're kinda the bar out back for the non-trads.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

There are certain kinds of people who don't go looking for fights, or who don't go looking to start fights.

I am one of those people.

I honestly didn't see this last debacle ... and even if I did, or if I do, I mostly pity the ones who are making the biggest fools of themselves: if only they knew how starving and weak they look. 

I didn't realize, until now, that my girlfriends really needed (or even wanted) help in the scuffle(s). ... since you all hold your own so well.

You need to know I admire you, and recognize your strength.

And that's why I never doubted your ability to hold your own.

But, know, I do have your back.

I will step forward, in the future, if I should walk into another ridiculous sparring match between the insecure and the secure ... But it wont be pretty if I do.

You see, I don't have to start fights, or look for fights, to feel good about myself ... but I dang sure finish them.

That's not brag, that's fact.

One that I am not necessarily proud of.

Tambo knows.

:donut:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I always saw ST as kinda of "workplace gathering" type of event. Where we're all in the same business--be homesteading or self-reliance. At those parties, people would always break off into little groups and you could wander amongst the groups enjoying all the different conversations. One group might be talking "shop" (preserving, building, whatever), another might be talking about personal stuff, and yet another would be "just flirting and having fun."

Lately, everyone's having the same conversation. It was beginning to sound like a dating site or a Dear Abby advice column. Not enough people are talking shop and to be blunt, not enough are having the fun, light-hearted conversations either. 

Now someone will respond and say they have posted about something they were doing on their place and no one responded, it didn't get the views the others had. A low response rate doesn't mean no interest. Sometimes it means "I enjoyed reading about what you were doing, it's great. I might not have anything to add to that conversation, but it doesn't mean it wasn't interesting to listen in on that convo."


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

wyld thang said:


> Countryside Fams has hardly any homesteading content either. We're kinda the bar out back for the non-trads.


Interesting......some thoughts/questions.....

1. Is this "justification?"

2. I know why most of the people who used to participate no longer post. Without dredging up past history, I will just say that is mostly resulted from personal attacks getting out of control.

3. Single people trying to do "homesteading" activities face some different challenges than married couples, with children face. This used to be the common topic here.....sharing the challenges, offering sugggestions, and sometimes just realizing that we were not alone. For example, I have dairy goats. IRL I don't know of any other single person who is trying to do what I do.....dairy goats to show, breeding program, AI, etc.

Bill.......just trying to understand/clarify.......:shrug:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

billooo2 said:


> Interesting......some thoughts/questions.....
> 
> 1. Is this "justification?"
> 
> ...


 I was only making an observation of the various "social" rooms of this site. IE there are informational rooms (like HQ or the infamous Goats) and there rooms to talk about "life". Well and good. 

There used to be a Bible room, but it got shut down for...disagreement.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

BTW I am scared of the Goat room, I've heard things...:help:


And now I will comment that I think we've all had a good lesson in what we can get away with. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Shygal said:


> As for sticking up for people.... ound:
> 
> I can name maybe three people that have ever stuck up for me on here. Most will send me a PM saying you go girl, or something similar but would never say they agreed with me in public. It doesnt bother me if a man doesnt like me on here, Im not here looking to find anyone :shrug:
> 
> ...




I bet a lot of guys "Stick-up" for you...:ashamed:

Oops....Maybe you were meaning something else.......hehehe


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

wyld thang said:


> I was only making an observation of the various "social" rooms of this site. IE there are informational rooms (like HQ or the infamous Goats) and there rooms to talk about "life". Well and good.
> 
> There used to be a Bible room, but it got shut down for...disagreement.


Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

This topic weighs heavy on my heart.

I came back to say a couple more things.

1) another reason I don't get involved very often is because trying to "reason" with craziness only results in more craziness ... That is really beneath me, and I do have better things to do ... So I am quiet, let them expose themselves ( they don't need my help) and don't say nothing at all.

2) which brings me to my second point: if you can't say nothing nice, dong say nothing at all.

...


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Dong ?????


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Yup LA I saw that too. Gave me a great giggle too.

Glazed, you crack me out!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Yes!!!!!! Dong!!!!

lololol ugh lololol

Dang smart phone auto corrects what it wants to

Anyway, Ima thumpin .... That's why they call me Thumper.

((( hug tommy ice )))

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

....

Thank you so much for saying out and not up!!!!

You made me smile so big.

....


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

L.A. said:


> I bet a lot of guys "Stick-up" for you...:ashamed:
> 
> Oops....Maybe you were meaning something else.......hehehe



Bill? Is that you? ound:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Yes!!!!!! Dong!!!!
> 
> ...


Now I'm curious....which smartphone replaces dont with dong?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

MINE ugh

Sometimes when I am trying to type out "am" it replaces it with S&M ... Like this, watch, here I go:

I love y'all and S&M happy.

Isn't that awful?!

:donut:


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Shygal said:


> Bill? Is that you? ound:


Flattery ?? I'm so humbled.....I could never be confused with the King of the mountain....,,,

Thanks,,,,:kissy:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

billooo2 said:


> Thanks for the reminder....and very nicely stated, also.
> 
> I have been on this site for a long time....used to participate a lot more than I have been recently.... and I find it interesting how things "evolve" over time.....
> 
> ...


Billlooo, 

I understand what you are trying to say, really I do. I never post in the homesteading section of ST, the reason being is because I don't have a homestead just yet. I am working my behind off to get there, but until I do actually get there then I would just be typing away at stuff that just isn't true. And I am pretty sure you don't want to hear my daily chores of waking up early, just to mop, vacuum, dust, make beds, clean bathrooms, then light the candles and make my son hot breakfast on a daily basis. My life isn't that exciting. 
Until I can sell this one, and have land to build my barn house I don't have what you all have going on. Only a dream and goal to make it happen. Does that make sense?


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> This topic weighs heavy on my heart.
> 
> ...


 Some good points.

The petty online bickerfests that come up now and then are one of the reasons I dont come around much, besides the time issue. It ends up putting this site at the bottom of my priority list.

I saw some, but not all that transpired recently. So somebody had gripe about someone? So what? If somebody knew that person, you may want to stick up for them, but if you weren't there, it may be possible that the person had a reason to have a gripe. That's their problem, not mine. Because I know and even like someone doesnt mean they are infallible or always make good choices and relate well to everyone. Jumping in on an online discussion that's only spiralling downhill only feeds the troll, whoever you think the troll may be, and there may be multiples when its all said and done. It isn't helping anything or one in any event, and makes this section look like a jr high school area. There's a saying, "Pick your fights". This petty online stuff is pretty ridilcules stuff to stake a claim to and make your fight. It may seem like the honorble thing to do, but it paints a very different picture to most of us.


"Sassy" is different than contentious. Some just seem to thrive on contention and drama. It doesn't appeal to me in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Those monthly threads were started by some over the last year who thought others would prefer posting on one month long thread however realistically individuals may get more views of their homestead related projects , accomplishments or issues by posting their own thread instead of sticking it in with all the other posts on a bulk generic month long hundreds of replies communal content thread.

The negative aspects of the monthly bundle thread outweighs the positives because a title read simply shows who started the thread and who last posted on it and many simply avoid multiple page posts in favor of reading the activity of shorter reply number posts as they prefer seeing short threads than reading a thread book or they find multiple page threads slow to load for them.

As long as folks posting abide by site rules of content they can choose to post their topic on a short individual thread or stick it in the Singles homesteading for whatever current month thread book but they may not get as much individual exposure or as much opinion from others.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Shrek said:


> Those monthly threads were started by some over the last year who thought others would prefer posting on one month long thread however realistically individuals may get more views of their homestead related projects , accomplishments or issues by posting their own thread instead of sticking it in with all the other posts on a bulk generic month long hundreds of replies communal content thread.
> 
> The negative aspects of the monthly bundle thread outweighs the positives because a title read simply shows who started the thread and who last posted on it and many simply avoid multiple page posts in favor of reading the activity of shorter reply number posts as they prefer seeing short threads than reading a thread book or they find multiple page threads slow to load for them.
> 
> As long as folks posting abide by site rules of content they can choose to post their topic on a short individual thread or stick it in the Singles homesteading for whatever current month thread book but they may not get as much individual exposure or as much opinion from others.


 
Those long threads are terrible when you use the search engine too. Its a bit daunting to be looking for something and the search results have you look thru a 12 page thread, plus any other thread.
But they are good in that some people are not so comfortable starting a thread about their little accomplishment on the homestead.

Jackie


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Shrek said:


> Those monthly threads were started by some over the last year who thought others would prefer posting on one month long thread however realistically individuals may get more views of their homestead related projects , accomplishments or issues by posting their own thread instead of sticking it in with all the other posts on a bulk generic month long hundreds of replies communal content thread.
> 
> The negative aspects of the monthly bundle thread outweighs the positives because a title read simply shows who started the thread and who last posted on it and many simply avoid multiple page posts in favor of reading the activity of shorter reply number posts as they prefer seeing short threads than reading a thread book or they find multiple page threads slow to load for them.
> 
> As long as folks posting abide by site rules of content they can choose to post their topic on a short individual thread or stick it in the Singles homesteading for whatever current month thread book but they may not get as much individual exposure or as much opinion from others.


And one of the reasons why I don't post or even go into reading about it. I am much more about individual and photos are always nice because then I can see the bigger picture and get ideas.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Malamute said:


> Some good points.
> 
> The petty online bickerfests that come up now and then are one of the reasons I dont come around much, besides the time issue. It ends up putting this site at the bottom of my priority list.
> 
> ...


Then...you like sassy?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I like the long threads, it's like a journal. A communal journal, I like the contributive flow.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

wyld thang said:


> Then...you like sassy?


 

Yep, though ones sassy may be anothers, um, something else,.....


Sassy to me would be self confidant, and not going to take any stuff off anyone, able to give it right back when it's dished out, though not looking for it. The "other", can range over into the cranky realm, or being on the leading edge of stirring up "stuff".

There are also times it's best just to let things go, rather than jump in to a stirred pot with both feet. One reason I avoid most political discussions, both sides seem to think I'm a traitor, commie, or right wing nut. I generally think most people that swallow any particular party line hook line and sinker as not being very deep thinking, and a herd animal. The term Lemming comes to mind also.

"Tell us what we believe, we'll go FIGHT for it!!!!!"

May be oversimplified, but not by much.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Malamute said:


> Yep, though ones sassy may be anothers, um, something else,.....
> 
> 
> Sassy to me would be self confidant, and not going to take any stuff off anyone, able to give it right back when it's dished out, though not looking for it. The "other", can range over into the cranky realm, or being on the leading edge of stirring up "stuff".
> ...


Then...you like anarchists? (equal opportunity sassin') 

Actually I prefer to make pie...


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

More libertarian that anarchist (note small "l"), tho I don't toe the libertarian line either.

Anarachists aren't all bad.  Especially if they can make pies.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

It seems that quite a few problems arise because some folks HAVE to get the last word in. Can't just state their opinion and move on, they always have to reply.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Well then, cherry or?

I say anarchist because I hate to be labeled, and it gets me the hairy eyeball.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Blueberry, cherry, apple, peach, pecan, pumpkin, cobblers, cheese cake,....

Don't really eat much dessert or sweet stuff, but they can hit the spot now and then. Pie for breakfast may be one its best points though.


Anyone that wants to post after me, it's fine,....really.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I LOVE pie for breakfast. (and dessert, and lunch and dinner and snacks and andand YES YES YES OH GOD YES!!!!!!)


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

".....I'll have what she's having"


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I will too....


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> MINE ugh
> 
> ...


Who's the provider? The Pink *****Cat Boutique that used to be on 42nd?


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> MINE ugh
> 
> ...


Glazed I read somewhere the other day how to turn auto correct off. I don't have a smart phone so I did read the whole thing. Maybe you can try to google it and see if you can find out how to turn it off.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

sherry in Maine said:


> gosh! what did I miss (again!)


Ditto! I was only gone a week. What happened this time? Never mind. It would probably take too long to explain but at least I didn't do it!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Malamute said:


> It ends up putting this site at the bottom of my priority list.


You really need to be posting more on the sex threads. Shoot those to the top of your list.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Raven12 said:


> You really need to be posting more on the sex threads. Shoot those to the top of your list.


Any thread here not rated G will be removed and infractions points will be given. The proboard is more relaxed. http://thesingletree.proboards.com/


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

glazed said:


> Dang smart phone auto corrects what it wants to


Yes, mine did that until I turned something else on or off (not sure), now it lets me spell with the yellow line thing...whatever it's called and stopped autocorrecting. But yours...I don't know...I'm still waiting for you to respond as to what



glazed said:


> What did you gave onions for us to do there?


 actually means. 

For like three days I've been agonizing over what this could have been intended to be but I keep coming back around to...."I didn't leave any onions there." :shrug:

And the only thing I knew I was going to give to someone and forgot was to give a bag of clothing (not onions) to Pamela because she just got out of prison.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Made me laugh out loud!!! For real.

That was supposed to have said, "what did you have in mind for us to do there?"

...


----------

